# Piercings: Question?



## Play.It.Fast (Jun 30, 2009)

I have my lips pierced, I've had them re-pierced for about a month and a half, and there for the most part, completely healed... 

Considering the size of my lip, and the swelling that went along with it. Once the swelling went down, the rings are rediculously big, and wont stay in once place...

There gauged about 10 14. 

I don't have money to buy rings, nor want to spend it, even if I did. I've been doing a lot of jewelery wire wrapping. I was wondering if a 20 gauge, wire (or bigger) would be suitable for them? Also, I have concerns about metals that can and cannot be put through the hole: 

Brass 
Copper
Silver
Gold
ect. 

The kind of wire you would aquire at a craft store for beading and the like. (Jo-Ann Fabrics.)

Replies/ Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## smellyskelly (Oct 1, 2009)

try and keep the bigger jewlery in, it may not be comfortable but its a good way to not get any infections from other types of materials. 
if you were near philly i could throw you some, i have all sorts of jewlery laying around , as i have had over 70 piercings and still got 23 in, i've got spare parts everywhere.


----------



## smellyskelly (Oct 1, 2009)

also most tattoo / piercing shops are not expensive when it comes to 316LVM SS jewelry, you could spange up the money in no time.


----------



## Ravie (Oct 1, 2009)

wooo! flea markets!!! like $2 a pop for 12 g lip rings. or just keep asking other kids if they have any to trade you. please dont use craft wire.


----------



## Rash L (Oct 1, 2009)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE dont use craft wire, its almost guaranteed to get infected, especially in an oral piercing where the saliva does not-so-happy things with metal. 
Also, piercing gauges are measured the same way that American wire gauge system works, meaning 14g piercing = 14g wire usually, but again, please dont use wire. 
There are plenty of places to buy jewelry for cheap or steal it, and in the long run your fistulas/piercings and your body will love you more for it.

Also kind of something to consider; Piercings are a responsibility (albeit, an argumentatively minor one) and if you arent willing to live up to that responsibility and treat your holes right, why have them at all? Kind of like a pet, without as much work to do....
Then again, I am a piercer and have been for 8 years, so that may be a little harsh.... but I guess thats my "educated" and professional opinion.


----------

